# Conectar MP3 a radio de coche



## Noana

Quiero conectar un lector de MP3 a la radio del coche. La radio tiene una entrada para cargador de CD, que no uso. Mi idea es montar un cable para conectar la salida de los auriculares del MP3 con la extrada auxiliar que tiene la radio. Cuando he sacado la radio me he quedao pillao, tiene muchos pin y no se donde enganchar mis tres cables. Subo una foto de la conexión para que algún paisano me ayude.
Gracias por leer y ayudarme.


----------



## naugul

buenas amigo!!!!! talvez esto te ayude y yo estoy buscando ayuda, estoy en la misma, mi estero es un jvc preparado para entrada auxiliar de cd's,ahora tal vez el tuyo tenga algo asi, es un conecter atras circular, negro, ahi es donde se debe conectar el mp3 (a menos q ya tenga entrada rca no...) pero para eso se necesita un adaptador, el cual cuesta unos 40 pesos y ando en busca del plano del circuito paa hacerlo, si alguien sabe algo por favor digalo!!!!!!!!

el nombre del adaptador, al menos para JVC es :
JVC KS-U58 (JVC/J-3.5M) Auxiliary Input Adapter Cable (by PIE)

fijate y suerte!! 
(informaciónrma de q marca es el stereo)


----------



## roberto moreno

No se compliquen, lo más sencilo (Aunque no necesariamente lo más barato) es adquirir un modulador de FM que tomará el audio análogo de tu reproductor MP3, lo modulará y lo enviará por el aire en una estación de radio que simplemente sintonizarás en tu radio de auto y listo, música MP3 de tu reproductor en tu sistema de car audio y.. ¡Sin cables!
 busca FMT-300 y FMT-500 en www.steren.com.mx


----------



## naugul

esa es una linda opcion tambien,  pero esos aparatos andan arriva de los 70$... seria mucho mas barato aprovechar la entrada aux del estereo , e incluso se tendria mejor calidad sonora...


----------



## Brunesky

No, no creo que anden arriba de los $70. En el shopping de mi ciudad (Bahia Blanca) me pareció verlo a un costo aprox. de $40.
Averigüen, quizas estoy equivocado.
Salu2!


----------



## cota2003

Buenas..., el cable auxiliar cuesta unos $80 mangos en Argentina... , Mi Idea era saber cuales son los pines para poder conectarlo a mi reproductor de Mp3 en mi autoestereo marca Pioneer...
que tiene la misma entrada auxiliar de el Autoestereo JVC


----------



## negrito-uox

esto se puede, estoy seguro...pero pibliquen una foto polenta de los conectores y de la parte de atras de los stereos. por que consigo fotos pero son de los frentes nomas


----------



## cota2003

Esa Es otra foto de el cable puente Ip-bus . a RCA


----------



## cota2003

Conector Ip-bus , a conector Mini plug


----------



## cota2003

Buenas... , aki les dejo todo , para que puedan crear Uds. Mismos su Cable Ip-Bus Pioneer a un mini-plug.... espero que les sea UtiL !

*para entrar con señal de audio en estereos pioneer de la linea deh-pXXXX*


----------



## Uchiha Sasuke^^

y alguien sabe como es el tema de conectar el mp3 directamente a la potencia? me dijeron que es posible esto por una entrada que tienen q se parece al cable de red


----------



## Mutilo

Otra pregunta: Que diferencia hay entre conectar el MP3 directamente con el cable como pone cota2003 en la foto, a conectarlo usando el CD-RB20?

Saludos


----------



## alemardi

Esto soluciona el problema de los q tienen esa entrada... pero y los viejos? el mio tiene un pioneer KE-1414, lo revise y nada q ver, quisiera soldarle alguna entrada de audio analogo por jack, para lo mismo de conectar el mp3 

¿alguna idea?


----------



## apjmax

hola, viendo este tema quisiera compartir mi proyecto que trata de algo parecido a lo que intentan hacer ustedes.
resulta que yo queria comprar un estereo con mp3, pero el estereo me costaba $500 o mas y con los cuatro parlantes $350 mas y como tengo un viejo (pero bien mantenido) 147 no me dio ganas de gastar tanto.
asi que se me ocurrio  construir una pequeña potencia de 20+20w en el auto y conectarle un rep. de mp4 que tiene radio tambien. asi no me tengo que andar con el estereo para todos lados y al mp4 me lo guardo en el bolsillo y no sufro porque alguien me lo robe.
a la potencia le agregue un puerto usb para alimentar el reproductor y asi no depender de la bateria.
bueno...todo esto en teoria porque acabo de terminarlo esta misma noche y ahora tengo que probarlo(  
en fin...creo que la idea es buena no?


----------



## kadettGT

Cota2003...Muchas gracias por tu aportación. Esta semana probaré a ver si funciona en mi DEH-5800
Ah, una cosa... supongo que cuando se conecte algo a esos RCA la Pioneer lo detectará, pues ahora mismo yo pulso "source" y no me sale la opción de entrada auxiliar, por lo que pienso que dicha opción será seleccionable cuando se conecte algo al RCA, puede ser?

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## iaio

Hola, yo tengo una radio panasonic, que tiene entrada rca para una cambiadora de cd, panasonic obvio, pero al conectarle el mp3 a ese cable no funciona, la radio además posee un conector atrás, parecido al de los teclados antiguos de pc, un din grande, que es de corriente y no se q mas, pero se supone que debo hacer un cable para ese conector, para ver si puedo conectar el mp3, ¿¿alguien sabe como??, vi unos, pero eran para radio jvc, y lo que me complica es que la mia = tiene entradas RCA, pero no funcionan como entrada auxiliar comun y corriente, si alguien sabe por favor ayudenmeeee, gracias...


----------



## cota2003

kadettGT es re facil asi solucione mi pioneer ! , pero ya consegui laser y lo vendi tb. !  ahora tengo un modelo mucho mas nuevo !!! espero que puedas solucionar si tenes duda consultame
tienes que activar el ax. que te sale en el Menu de tu pioneer , osea el mismo menu que tienes para ponerlo en Hora.
que tengas Suerte !!!
Un Saludo dsd Sgo. del Estero... Argentina !


----------



## flink

bueno,les cuento..o tengo un estereo pioneer keh-4500 trae pasa casette y yo quiero conectarle mi mp3.ya intente con el casette adaptador pero como este no tiene cinta y el estereo si no la detecta me lo rechaza,es decir,si el estereo no detecta cinta lo expulsa;es como no poner nada.y atras tiene dos salidas rca que son l y r y yo pensaba en conectar un cable con dos fichas rca y en la otra punta una mini plug para el mp3..funcionara? yo no tengo idea para que son esas fichas rca del estereo,ademas el estereo no tiene ip-bus..si alguien me ayuda se lo agradeceria..


les dejo una foto de las conexiones que tiene y me dice que puedo hacer..


gracias


----------



## Guest

flink dijo:
			
		

> bueno,les cuento..o tengo un estereo pioneer keh-4500 trae pasa casette y yo quiero conectarle mi mp3.ya intente con el casette adaptador pero como este no tiene cinta y el estereo si no la detecta me lo rechaza,es decir,si el estereo no detecta cinta lo expulsa;es como no poner nada.y atras tiene dos salidas rca que son l y r y yo pensaba en conectar un cable con dos fichas rca y en la otra punta una mini plug para el mp3..funcionara? yo no tengo idea para que son esas fichas rca del estereo,ademas el estereo no tiene ip-bus..si alguien me ayuda se lo agradeceria..
> 
> 
> les dejo una foto de las conexiones que tiene y me dice que puedo hacer..
> 
> 
> gracias



Igual la cago, pero juraria que lo que tienes por detras es el Line in, a lo que tu llamas"fichas rca" (la blanca y la roja), eso es la entrada del MP3 o del tape, solo necesitas un cable AVstereo-Jack3'5mm.

La semana pasada se le jodio la piner a un colega mientras estabamos de submarino en su coche y me toco remeterle el cable del MP3, las Line in estaban en el mismo sitio y posicion.


----------



## flink

ok esta bien voy a probar con lo que me decis;pero me surge otra duda...
como pongo el estereo en auxiliar?
por que no tiene ningun boton que diga auxiliar,tengo que conectar todo y tocar el boton que cambia las funciones?
por que el estereo solo cambia a radio y casette..pero quiero suponer que cuando conecte el mp3 va a aparecer la opcion de auxiliar..estoy en lo correcto?



gracias por la ayudaaaa

javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## fernandoae

Noo, las rca de atras en un 90% de los casos es salida de subwoofer! no metas señal por ahi porque algo vas a quemar...
Otra cosa... no leiste el manual por casualidad?


----------



## ronaldabraham

buenas aqui con una duda de esas que no te dejan dormir quisiera saber si alguien de ustedes le puso una salida de usb a la radio pionner que salga directamente del ip bus agradeceria sus comentarios y si lo hiciero en que pines conectaron las cuatro salidas del usb gracias


----------

